# New JBSr - Sweeeet!



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Although most of the discussion in this forum has been about the JBjr, I just got my new JBSr last week for my X485 AWS and thought I would share my first impressions.

First and foremost it is a quality piece of equipment every bit as well made as my other JD implements. The only suggestion I would make to John is to put some type of color coding on the hoses so it would make it easier to hook up every time the same way.

Second is the ease of mounting. I didn't have to remove the deck or put on the hydaulic front hitch to mount it. To mount either my snowthrower or blade, I have to remove the deck, put on the hydaulic front hitch, then attach the implement. I did not need to put weight on the back of the tractor for the light digging and hauling this weekend but might if I have to dig into clay in the future.

Third, this is not a true substitute for a full function FEL if you truly require one which I don't. With a lift height of about 18", it does not allow you to load material onto a truck or pile it high without the use of a ramp or build one out of the material. However for scooping and moving rock and soil like I did this weekend, it's the cat's meow. I moved approximately 10 cu yds of a mixed 2" river rock and soil in a few hours where it would have taked 10 times that long doing it by hand into the cart or wheel barrow. I also used the bucket to haul tree branches that my wife trimmed to the refuse pile.

Finally, I got the tooth bar thinking that it might come in handy when and if I need to dig into clay. I found the bucket worked better without it for digging and hauling loose material.

I can recommend the JBSr to anyone that has hydraulics on their tractor and does not need the full lift and capacity functionality of a true FEL. Bottom line is it sure beats digging clay like a had to a few weeks ago and still have a sore back to prove it.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice DB... get us some pics... sounds great... id love to get a bucket for my prestige...


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *nice DB... get us some pics... sounds great... id love to get a bucket for my prestige... *


Yes, John, but keep in mind a 100% chromed JBSr will be expensive. But it sure would be cool.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Deerebob, 

Sounds like a worthwhile investment! How do you like the 485 AWS? Does the AWS drive different? My friend has an X 495. Those X series are awesome.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,
There is a testimonial from a Simplicity owner on the JB website if you haven't seen it yet. In fact, JB offers the bucket in the same color as your Simplicity tractor. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow if I can figure out how to do it.

MowHoward,
This is the second JD AWS tractor I have owned and would not have anything else because of the tight turns I need to make while mowing. The AWS also makes snow blowing and now "Bucketing" easier. With AWS plus the JBSr., I have the equivalent of a mini Bobcat due to the extra maneuverability. AWS meets my needs better than 4WD which is why I went with the 400 versus the 500 series. Traction has not been a problem so I know I made the right choice for my yard which has several steep grades.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks DB, i think they are in the process of setting up a bucket for the prestige... they indicated they are looking for gunea pigs but have to be in the WA area... 

the JB SR has the hydraulics (that will connect to the ones on your X) so you dont need to mess with the actuators? is that correct? 


congrats.. 

can i ask.. what was the total cost of the unit?


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,
With shipping plus the tooth bar, the cost was around $1,500. The bucket has 3 hydraulic rams, two to dump the bucket and one to raise and lower it. The former has two hoses that hook into one set of hydraulic couplings while the latter has two hoses that hook to the other set. This allows for one lever to control dumping while the other lever controls up and down movement. I found that the rams had more than enough power to raise/lower and dump the bucket when it was 3/4 full of dirt and rock. It was difficult to scoop up more than this amount of material.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bob
Sounds great! Just to put it in perspective for those of us unfamiliar with JD pricing, what would a a JD FEL run for this tractor?


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Sixchows,
The JD FEL is about $3,100 plus another $200 or so for a ballast box and click and go bracket. This loader is not available for AWS X Series tractors only the 4WD and 2WS models. It has a 5 cu ft. bucket compared to the JBSr which has a 3.5 cu ft. capacity. Besides being half the price, the JBSr. takes up a lot less space in the garage so you have more room for other attachments.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bob
That makes it even better! Not to mention it must be alot easier to R&I than a FEL.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

The only loader that will be avaliable for the JD X series AWS models is a Kwik-way loader They made a loader for the JD 400 series AWS models cost $2,500 and they also made a Backhoe for the 400 series 2wd and aws and should have a loader and backhoe for the X series aws models soon But anways congrats on the New JBSr and your right about the space requierments boy my 45loader for My X485 2wd sure does take alot of shed space


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a picture with the bucket in the full dump position.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50508>


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a picture with the bucket in the full up position and raised as high as it will go.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50512>


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a closer look at the hydraulic connections.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50513>


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is the area that I removed about 10 cu yards of dirt and stone to the areas in the next two pictures and then graded it.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50514>


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is the trench I filled and graded that my 8" drain pipe runs through. This will make mowing easier in the parkway and looks much nicer than before.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50515>


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

This was another trouble spot in my yard that I was able to take care of. Also notice the steep grade which is typical of what I have to deal with in my yard.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50516>


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a final picture showing both the tooth bar and the JD hydraulic front hitch that I don't need with it. Other JD front attachments require it such as my snowthrower and blade but JB designed the bucket with it's own hydraulics and hitch which makes attaching it much easier and quicker. Also note from the pictures I don't have to remove my mowing deck because the JBSr sits on the top of the front bracket as opposed to the JD hitch with requires removing the deck to use the bottom hooks on the front bracket.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50518>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks great DB.. thanks for sharing... looks like you will get your 1500$ out of that bucket pretty soon...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice pics! And a good report on it's use.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice review DeereBob:thumbsup:


----------

